# visitation



## arboromega (Jul 16, 2004)

i like that this catagory is here, but it does not get heavy traffic. is phc not that interesting? i love climbing and it is my main interest, but phc is a big part of my job as well and this section of arborist site could be far more helpful if more people added to it.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree, traffic over here is terrible. This is the first new post in several days. It's hard to get any help over here. I posted almost a week ago over here about the mite flower gall, and have yet one response.


----------

